# Direct train connections from your city to other cities



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Show us the direct train connections of your city to other cities by long distance trains (for example EC, IC, ICE in Germany). Direct means changing the train is not allowed.

From Hamburg you can reach following cities:
technically every big german city (>400k), Copenhagen, Aarhus, Prague, Brno, Budapest, Vienna Salzburg, Linz, Bratislava, Brussels, Paris, Chur, Basel, Zurich, Wroclaw, Krakow, Kattowice, by Urlaubsexpress (holiday express train): Ljubljana, Rijeka


----------

